# What battery should I get for a 38lb thrust motor?



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got a 38lb thrust minn kota trolling motor that I want to mount on my boat, what size or kind of battery should I get to power it?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

12V I'm assuming? If so, a 12V battery...


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, but isn't there smaller and larger capacity batteries out there?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

12V deep cycle marine battery is what you need.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

setlab said:


> Yes, but isn't there smaller and larger capacity batteries out there?


Yes there is. Buy the biggest group size you have room for. I can't remember what size I'm running off the top of my head but it's the second to the biggest and I can run all day long.

Pretty sure 27 and 29 are the most common for trolling motor. I think I'm running 29.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Great, I'm hoping to get one that will last me all day if I need it to. Hopefully the 29 isn't too big for my storage area.
Thanks,


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Hopefully the 29 isn't too big for my storage area.


And there in lies your problem. Know what you can get in there first. Go to any battery site and they will give you the dimensions. I run 2-Gp29's - 24V The Gp29's have the same footprint as a Gp27 but are a little taller.

Your looking for a Deep Cycle and as many amp hours as you can fit. I use to run a 36lb thrust with 2 Gp29's in parallel.


----------

